# ukc papers



## countryboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everybody lookin for some help. I lost the papers for one of my pibulls, the original ukc form I kept forgettn to send in for pedigree, and I'm stuck I don't know what to do to get papers for her. I called ukc and sent a letter but not gettin answers.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

call the breeder who whoever you got the dog from and get the parent's numbers.. then you can print a form off their website and send in


----------



## countryboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well that's another problem, I haven't seen or spoke to the guy in 2 years since I got her and I can't find him.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well without the numbers there is nothing you can do.. that's why you should always send in dog papers as soon as possible so the registry will have you on file.. sorry


----------

